# iStick by EleafUS



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Any local Vendors stocking the iStick by EleafUS?

My mate in JHB has a EMOW and wants something with a bigger tank and with Variable wattage. I was thinking maybe a Nautilus Mini or full sized Nautilus on the iStick? He wants a small device.


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Vape Club is getting in 2 weeks.

Or you could pay the shop in Melrose Arch a 100% profit margin (probably more) and get one now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moist (7/10/14)

I can recommend the Aspire ET BVC clearos that VapeClub are selling. They're working really nicely on my MVP and are super cheap!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Jip, @JakesSA is getting them in, so far looks like they will come in under R700

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Those iSticks are going to be spectacularly successful imo. If I was @JakesSA the second order would already be on the way. With enough mANs for on top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Andre said:


> Those iSticks are going to be spectacularly successful imo.



I think so to.
I could kick myself now for buying a MVP2 a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think so to.
> I could kick myself now for buying a MVP2 a few weeks ago.


Don't beat yourself up about it, this is part of the whole experience. I think most folks here feel the same, well the ones that don't have Reo's 

As soon as you buy something, be it a mod or new atty the next "big thing" arrives shortly after. As soon as people start scooping these eLeaves up the new range of Innokin mods like the SVD 2.0 will be arriving. That's progress for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moist (7/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Don't beat yourself up about it, this is part of the whole experience. I think most folks here feel the same, well the ones that don't have Reo's
> 
> As soon as you buy something, be it a mod or new atty the next "big thing" arrives shortly after. As soon as people start scooping these eLeaves up the new range of Innokin mods like the SVD 2.0 will be arriving. That's progress for you



I'm going to be trying to be a step ahead of this process for myself and just get a Reo next...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Don't beat yourself up about it, this is part of the whole experience. I think most folks here feel the same, well the ones that don't have Reo's
> 
> As soon as you buy something, be it a mod or new atty the next "big thing" arrives shortly after. As soon as people start scooping these eLeaves up the new range of Innokin mods like the SVD 2.0 will be arriving. That's progress for you


Agree with all, but not on the Reos - we have the exact same problem - first there came low profiles, then gold contacts, new bf atomizers, super lights and now mechanical woodvils, etc - maybe not as frequently though. A truly universal dilemma!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think so to.
> I could kick myself now for buying a MVP2 a few weeks ago.



My MVP is still my main workhorse. Not even the Bec pro with a 3100 mah battery gets close to the same longevity. Like any classic timepiece, it just keeps on ticking. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Don't get me wrong, I really do love the MVP.
But this istick looks like it is good for the same qualities, and at a cheaper price point.

But still, the MVP is tried and tested, which is why I had no problem buying an "old" product. And above all, I love reliability.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really do love the MVP.
> But this istick looks like it is good for the same qualities, and at a cheaper price point.
> 
> But still, the MVP is tried and tested, which is why I had no problem buying an "old" product. And above all, I love reliability.



and the MVP doubles as a Power Bank for your phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really do love the MVP.
> But this istick looks like it is good for the same qualities, and at a cheaper price point.



The 'cheaper' price point is probably due to not being bundled with a tank and most likely more recent electronics. I'm also in the queue for one of the iSticks, as that would be an ideal stealthy partner-in-crime for my MVP. A bit more kick in terms of power, but likely not the same overall battery life.

No self-respecting 'Reonot' will ever say they have enough mods 
/duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (10/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any local Vendors stocking the iStick by EleafUS?
> 
> My mate in JHB has a EMOW and wants something with a bigger tank and with Variable wattage. I was thinking maybe a Nautilus Mini or full sized Nautilus on the iStick? He wants a small device.



The iStick is made by Eleaf. They also make this tank called the iJust. I have three of them. Best tank I ever had and it holds 3.7ml


----------

